# Lily, AMA rescue in Northern California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So clean and pretty! 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Fort Bragg, CA | Lily


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is adorable and sounds like she will be a wonderful companion to the right person.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a pretty and sweet girl!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She sounds like a wonderful girl!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting again Margaret. Thanks for also fostering this girl and getting her looking so pretty. Your doing a wonderful job with her. Hope we can find just the right home. Everything in California seems to have come to a stand still with adoptions. I think the economy in California is the pits and everyone is just waiting to see if they survive before adding a dog to their homes. Its sad. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, Edie. I'm thankful she is getting along so well with the other dogs here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Margaret - you got her looking so good? She looks gorgeous - a beautiful coat and that bow in her hair. I can't imagine someone not getting her. :wub::wub: Thanks so much for taking such great care of her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - she reminds me so much of Tilly. I sure hope she's adopted soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mss said:


> Thanks, Edie. I'm thankful she is getting along so well with the other dogs here.


I'm thankful mine don't kill each other ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Your new baby girl is flippin' beautiful. I want her!! :wub:

Bless your heart, Margaret. You are one in a million, that's for sure. :chili:

Hey ladies, why don't we trade with Margaret? She can have LBB.
Wow, that sounds like a plan to me...Love Jops


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww, thanks! :blush: They are so peaceful now (in the middle of the night). But very active during the day. I keep telling them, "stop, who told you you could have so much fun?"


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's beautiful and sounds like she has the best personality too! I hope she finds her forever home soon. Great job with her, Margaret!


----------

